# New to all this home brew stuff



## pockets.jk

Well guys this is what ive done so far im really enjoying the process but its finding more stuff to put in that's ok to use

I have spent fair few hours looking at stuff also reading rubbish boys for the second time

Any tips etc would be awesome

For me all started mxing three waxes and from there I started making my own












































































































Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pockets.jk

Not very good atm but hopefully gonna tweek more and get a decent base wax

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pockets.jk

My latest try mixed ratios added an extra oil to

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## DBL-A

Looks good! I have been folowing your progress on facebook homebrew detailing addicts


----------



## pockets.jk

Oh ok so you know were im at right now

I like the homebrew group very awesome place

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pockets.jk

Here is another try mixed ratios all oils I have so be interesting































Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pockets.jk

I have two from last time witch are on panel now waiting to haze

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pockets.jk

Well here is t1 v3 v v4

Must admit the taller beading om v4 is good v3 still not to bad

These were left on for 30 mins

Went on fine off was a little sticky but I know why down to the solvent

The shine on both its good

So now im going to try v4 again to make sure same results then gonna change oils have a little play take on wax out etc

Im also going to order few bits over the next coming weeks

Ive also found two awsome guys making sure I dont go down the wrong route but not giving ne the easy life by giving up there stuff

Ive also found a supplier of few things so hopefully good things to come






































Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------

